# Your favorite pizza places



## endoverend (Oct 2, 2015)

After an engaging discussion in the shoutbox today, I was divinely inspired to make this thread.

For me, it goes like this:

4.) Pizza Hut - Tastes pretty bad and is expensive. Their sauce is way to sweet and they put like no cheese on their pizzas.

3.) Little Caesar's - Tastes "ehhh" but is really cheap, which is nice. They have a delicious pretzel pizza for $8, and the standard pizzas are only $5.

2.) Papa John's - Definitely the most visually attractive pizza (yes this matters). Tastes a little doughy but the sauce and cheese taste great. Not too expensive either. Points for the free garlic dip.

1.) Domino's - Their recently changed recipe tastes amazing and they're not expensive at all. Hands-down winner for me.


----------



## VinsCool (Oct 2, 2015)

A local restaurant.

Their pizza is tasty, a bit spycy, and they offer a lot of filling choices.

Named "Barba's Pizza"


----------



## ComeTurismO (Oct 2, 2015)

I prefer the ones that are local and not franchised next to my school. $1.50 for a huge slice, 75 cents for a drink. Pretty much all you need if you are looking for a lunch outdoors or indoors.


----------



## Foxi4 (Oct 2, 2015)

Domino's is quite excellent in my area - I mean, you can't beat the cheesy bites crust, c'mon. That being said, I wish this was a multiple choice poll since Pizza Hut isn't far behind where I live, not to mention a couple of "mom and pops" establishments back in Poland. Anywho, as of today, my local Domino's is great 9 out of 10 times.


----------



## endoverend (Oct 2, 2015)

Foxi4 said:


> I wish this was a multiple choice poll


Well it is now.


----------



## EMP Knightmare (Oct 2, 2015)

I normally go to the many $1 slice spots in Brooklyn  they never let me down


----------



## vijankush (Oct 2, 2015)

In my area, Dominoes is one of the worst pizza. I LOVE PAPA JOHN'S!!! Who's with me?


----------



## amoulton (Oct 2, 2015)

Well Pizza Hut packed up and abandoned my little town, and I'd need to drive almost 20 miles away to get stuffed crust now   My go-to has become Little Ceasars and I'm really happy with their inventive pies and compelling advertisements. If it's 4:21am 7-11 can suffice in a pinch, $5.55 large cheese not *too* bad.


----------



## WigWrm (Oct 2, 2015)

Hungry Howies. They have flavored crust pizza and its great. Nothing beats the butter parmesan flavor. They literally dump liquid butter on the pizza and sprinkle it with parmesan cheese.


----------



## Margen67 (Oct 2, 2015)

Pizza Hut is my favorite since even though it's more far away it has more flavor than Westside Pizza.
I had Domino's and remember it tasting amazing but that was a long time ago. I'd like to try it again.
I also like Subway's pizzas. (Yes, they have pizzas)
Little Caesar's was kinda stale, but it might have been because it was old.
Not as bad as Digiorno pizzas, though. Those are greasy as hell.


----------



## amoulton (Oct 2, 2015)

Margen67 said:


> Little Caesar's was kinda stale, but it might have been because it was old.


It really depends what time of day you go, but if you ask they'll [in my experience] make you a fresh one, rather than "hot-n-ready" from the warming cabinet.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Oct 2, 2015)

Not Pizza Hut.


----------



## Adeka (Oct 2, 2015)

I freaking LOVE the stuffed crust from pizza hut.

Not Little caesars.  It's so gross


----------



## 3DSXLGamer (Oct 2, 2015)

To all the Canadians, try the pizza pizza $5 med pep but with creamy garlic sauce instead of tomato .

Nobody will want to sit next to you but it's a nice change


----------



## VinsCool (Oct 2, 2015)

3DSXLGamer said:


> To all the Canadians, try the pizza pizza $5 med pep but with creamy garlic sauce instead of tomato .
> 
> Nobody will want to sit next to you but it's a nice change


Oh I tried that once. It's delicious


----------



## loco365 (Oct 2, 2015)

Domino's here has a great Brooklyn-styled pizza, but there's a local joint here that I love to order from. It's all fresh and so much better than any of the chains here. You can order for delivery, although it's an hour-long wait, but it's so fucking worth it in the end.

Especially their cheese pizza. It's like a super-gooey cheesy greasy slab of happiness.


----------



## Hells Malice (Oct 2, 2015)

We have a good Domino's here, and no real local pizza places. So that's an easy choice for me. Pizza Hut is good but it's way too expensive for pizza barely better than Domino's. Little Caesars is garbage, their sauce is like 10 lbs of sugar to every spoonful of tomato. Disgusting.
I kinda miss the excellent cheap pizzas I had in Finland.


----------



## Foxi4 (Oct 2, 2015)

endoverend said:


> Well it is now.


Excellent, thank you!


----------



## Madridi (Oct 2, 2015)

Am I the only one who loves Sbarro? Yeah, the slice is a bit expensive, but I love their pizza!


----------



## Foxi4 (Oct 2, 2015)

I hear a lot of good about "Home Slice", but seeing that it's an American joint, it's hard for me to verify whether they're any good. Rumour has it that they _"ship water from NY to give you that authentic New York-style pizza"_, that's a bit excessive, not to mention that NY-style is just a flat slab of dough with sauce and cheese - nothing to write home about, really. Pizza needs toppings, yo.



While I disagree on the pepperoni point _(what? I like the grease, I'm filthy like that. As for sodium nitrate, it's used in a variety of meat products, not just salami, it's kind of a "traditional" ingredient in curing)_, but he's spot-on about plain cheese pizza - if you order plain cheese, eat a f*cking grilled cheese. And go home, we're not friends anymore.


----------



## amoulton (Oct 2, 2015)

It's not even the same kind of cheese. The cheese doesn't get any crispy dark circles on a grilled cheese


----------



## Foxi4 (Oct 2, 2015)

amoulton said:


> It's not even the same kind of cheese. The cheese doesn't get any crispy dark circles on a grilled cheese


Who cares? If you order a pizza with no toppings, you're officially boring. Leave the party. _;O;
_
*EDIT:* The taste of plain cheese pizza is the taste of disappointment. It's like spaghetti with no meatballs or a lasagna with no mince - it's missing something. The base pizza is merely a delivery system for the toppings - the toppings have to be there for the pizza to make sense. If you want plain cheese, at least have the decency to order a four-cheese pizza or something along those lines, and even then I've got my eye on you, Mr.Bland!


----------



## GhostLatte (Oct 2, 2015)

I prefer local pizzerias 


VinsCool said:


> A local restaurant.
> 
> Their pizza is tasty, a bit spycy, and they offer a lot of filling choices.
> 
> Named "Barba's Pizza"


That is good to know


----------



## zoogie (Oct 2, 2015)

Why won't anyone here stand up for grocery pizza? 

I like me some Digiorno's, yes I do.


----------



## GhostLatte (Oct 2, 2015)

zoogie said:


> Why won't anyone here stand up for grocery pizza?
> 
> I like me some Digiorno's, yes I do.


We're talking about frozen pizzas now


----------



## Foxi4 (Oct 2, 2015)

zoogie said:


> Why won't anyone here stand up for grocery pizza?
> 
> I like me some Digiorno's, yes I do.


Everytime I buy a frozen pizza, I have to alter it because they have next to no sauce, barely any cheese and a small amount of toppings - the only viable resource there is the crust, and it's usually too thick or chewy. If I'm eating amateurish pizza, I'd rather just bake it myself, which I've gotten pretty good at over the years. My sauce beats all sauces, son!


----------



## vijankush (Oct 2, 2015)

Foxi4 said:


> Everytime I buy a frozen pizza, I have to alter it because they have next to no sauce, barely any cheese and a small amount of toppings - the only viable resource there is the crust, and it's usually too thick or chewy. If I'm eating amateurish pizza, I'd rather just bake it myself, which I've gotten pretty good at over the years. My sauce beats all sauces, son!


Well, my sauce is the BEST. I use like a hot and sweet sauce which really adds the flavor to it. Can't eat a pizza without it


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Oct 2, 2015)

A somewhat local place wins it all for me, Cottage Inn Pizza. I could eat their pizza for 5evr, especially some of their gourmet pizzas.

There's also a local grocery store that offers their own homemade frozen pizza which is actually pretty good, for grocery store pizza. The only thing they fuck up on is they're a little easy on the cheese, but that's easily fixed.

EDIT: In fact, I'm gonna order me some goddamn Cottage Inn tomorrow for dinner. Fuck the polices.


----------



## VinsCool (Oct 2, 2015)

Speaking of grocery pizzas, I always add more stuff over it before I put it inside the oven 

More cheese, more peperoni, extra vegetables (especially onions)


----------



## vayanui8 (Oct 2, 2015)

Costco is a favorite of mine. It's not a pizza place but they serve damn good pizza fresh, and their take home pizzas are almuch better than anything offered by the grocery store.


----------



## Sicklyboy (Oct 2, 2015)

Dominos is -okay-, I think Pizza hut is superior, Papa Johns also is -okay-.  Never had little caesars.

I always like the little local places.  There's two pizzerias on the boardwalk near me, Marucas and Three Brother's Pizza.  Both excellent pizza.  Also near work there's another small place that I don't remember the name of but they have totally baller pizza - really good bacon chicken ranch pizza, a super thick meatlover's with a thick crust, a cheese steak pizza, and also, though I haven't had it yet (coworker said it's really good though) a caesar salad pizza (with lettuce and croutons).

Also downtown near me is another place called Capone's that has stuff like hamburger and french fries pizza, tortellini pizza, chicken marsala pizza, oh man they're all so good.  No wonder I'm overweight.

On that note, working on getting a new building ready for launch at work, my boss takes us out to that aforementioned pizzeria almost every damn day.  I'm not complaining, really, but h oly shit that's a lot of fucking pizza. We went to this shitty deli the other day just so we wouldn't have pizza.



Foxi4 said:


> he's spot-on about plain cheese pizza - if you order plain cheese, eat a f*cking grilled cheese. And go home, we're not friends anymore.



What's your position on white pizza?  If you're not familiar with it, it's cheese pizza, no sauce, with big blobs of ricotta cheese, and occasionally other toppings like broccoli or spinach.  Me, I love it <3


----------



## The_Meistro (Oct 2, 2015)

I'm sorry but Chuckie Cheeses will always have the best pizza. Even though the creepy dude in a mouse costume serves it.


----------



## amoulton (Oct 2, 2015)

Foxi4 said:


> Who cares? If you order a pizza with no toppings, you're officially boring. Leave the party. _;O;
> _
> *EDIT:* The taste of plain cheese pizza is the taste of disappointment. It's like spaghetti with no meatballs or a lasagna with no mince - it's missing something. The base pizza is merely a delivery system for the toppings - the toppings have to be there for the pizza to make sense. If you want plain cheese, at least have the decency to order a four-cheese pizza or something along those lines, and even then I've got my eye on you, Mr.Bland!


Have you never enjoyed the simple pleasure of vanilla ice cream? Adding all these other flavors and textures detract from the purity of the cheese and sauce.


----------



## Foxi4 (Oct 2, 2015)

amoulton said:


> Have you never enjoyed the simple pleasure of vanilla ice cream? Adding all these other flavors and textures *detract from the purity of the cheese and sauce*.


You are the problem person at every party. Just pick toppings, dang it!


----------



## grossaffe (Oct 2, 2015)

Best pizza is always local.  That said, as I am just now entering the world of full time employment, I've had my fair share of Little Caesar's runs.  I mean $5 for a large pizza?


----------



## amoulton (Oct 2, 2015)

No. Toppings ruin the surface area of my SWEET SWEET ROUND CHEESY GOODNESS.


----------



## Foxi4 (Oct 2, 2015)

amoulton said:


> No. Toppings ruining the surface area of my SWEET SWEET ROUND CHEESY GOODNESS.


Dough + cheese + ketchup = sandwich. Sorry, that's dem breaks. I'm not inviting you to my super-cool party where all pizza has toppings. Cheesy goodness, Christ, it's low-grade mozzarella mix we're talking about here. If you want a cheesy pizza, at least get four-cheese, or _"quattro formaggi"_ if you want to sound fancy.


----------



## VinsCool (Oct 2, 2015)

Foxi4 said:


> Dough + cheese + ketchup = sandwich. Sorry, that's dem breaks. I'm not inviting you to my super-cool party where all pizza has toppings. Cheesy goodness, Christ, it's low-grade mozzarella mix we're talking about here. If you want a cheesy pizza, at least get four-cheese, or _"quattro formaggi"_ if you want to sound fancy.


With spinach on to of it. Glorious :yummy:


----------



## grossaffe (Oct 2, 2015)

By the way, put me in the no-toppings category.  Who would've guessed Foxi and I would fundamentally disagree on something.


----------



## Foxi4 (Oct 2, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> With spinach on to of it. Glorious :yummy:


Spinach didn't squeal or cluck as it was turned into a topping, therefore it is inferior to all sorts of delicious meaty toppings. I will however permit it because at least it's a topping. You're invited, but stick to the vegan/vegetarian corner of shame.


grossaffe said:


> By the way, put me in the no-toppings category.  Who would've guessed Foxi and I would fundamentally disagree on something.


Disgrace to famiry.


----------



## VinsCool (Oct 2, 2015)

Foxi4 said:


> Spinach didn't squeal or cluck as it was turned into a topping, therefore it is inferior to all sorts of delicious meaty toppings. I will however permit it because at least it's a topping. You're invited, but stick to the vegan/vegetarian corner of shame.
> Disgrace to famiry.


I'm a huge fan of bacon sausage toping 

This vegan argument offended me


----------



## grossaffe (Oct 2, 2015)

Foxi4 said:


> Disgrace to famiry.


Do I bring any honor by sometimes adding feta cheese and/or jalapeno peppers?


----------



## Foxi4 (Oct 2, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> I'm a huge fan of *bacon* *sausage* toping  This vegan argument offended me


You are welcome to the cool kids area.


grossaffe said:


> Do I bring any honor by sometimes adding *feta cheese* and/or *jalapeno peppers*?


Yes, you do, actually - both excellent topping choices - I approve. Your Hara Kiri ceremony may be postponed until a later date _(aka once you disappoint me again)_.


----------



## amoulton (Oct 2, 2015)

Foxi4 said:


> Dough + cheese + ketchup = sandwich. Sorry, that's dem breaks. I'm not inviting you to my super-cool party where all pizza has toppings. Cheesy goodness, Christ, it's low-grade mozzarella mix we're talking about here. If you want a cheesy pizza, at least get four-cheese, or _"quattro formaggi"_ if you want to sound fancy.


KETCHUP? don't you dare demean my sauces. Only a cheese pizza makes the mozzarella the perfect combination of melty and bubbly and crunchy. You could never accomplish this in a closed sandwich. Mixing cheeses together is like merging OS X and iOS. It compromises the distinct qualities that make each of the individual cheeses so effective.


----------



## grossaffe (Oct 2, 2015)

Foxi4 said:


> Yes, it does, actually - both excellent topping choices - I approve.


The main issue is sometimes the pizza places just overdo it on those toppings and can over-power the pizza.  Also I can often be too cheap to add toppings.   That may change when I start working full time in a month or so.


> Your Hara Kiri ceremony may be postponed until a later date _(aka once you disappoint me again)_.


Let's face it, that delay will last no more than a day.


----------



## VinsCool (Oct 2, 2015)

amoulton said:


> KETCHUP? don't you dare demean my sauces. Only a cheese pizza makes the mozzarella the perfect combination of melty and bubbly and crunchy. You could never accomplish this in a closed sandwich. Mixing cheeses together is like merging OS X and iOS. It compromises the distinct qualities that make each of the individual cheeses so effective.


The more cheese in, the happier I am. Problem? :trollface:


----------



## Foxi4 (Oct 2, 2015)

amoulton said:


> KETCHUP? don't you dare demean my sauces. Only a cheese pizza makes the mozzarella the perfect combination of melty and bubbly and crunchy. You could never accomplish this in a *closed sandwich*. Mixing cheeses together is like merging OS X and iOS. It compromises the distinct qualities that make each of the individual cheeses so effective.


I see that you've never grilled a club sandwich properly - you grill the cheese and the bread open so that the cheese can melt and become bubbly just the way you like it, then you add the filling proper. As for mixing cheeses, it depends on the type of cheese _(not all cheeses mix - for instance feta will remain cubes suspended in delicious mozzarella sea)_, plus if you don't like mixing, you can order two sides _(or more!)_ with different cheeses. At least f*cking mix up your boring-ass pizza - you gotta have toppings, man. A plain cheese pizza is a necessary evil for poor students, not the go-to choice, unless you're a New Yorker, in which case your head is probably so far up your bottom that you can't see past the iconic NY slice which is grossly overhyped as far as I know.


----------



## grossaffe (Oct 2, 2015)

Oh, and sometimes when I make a frozen pizza or a pizza-from-pre-made-crust, I'll make a cheddar triforce in the pizza.


----------



## Foxi4 (Oct 2, 2015)

grossaffe said:


> The main issue is sometimes the pizza places just overdo it on those toppings and can over-power the pizza.  Also I can often be too cheap to add toppings.   That may change when I start working full time in a month or so.


The selection of toppings is indeed a careful process, and being a Scrooge McFuckupapizza should not be a factor when making an imaginary, hypothetical perfect pizza, like here - on an Internet forum.


> Let's face it, that delay will last no more than a day.


That is definitely not my fault, you have to step it up to reach my unreasonable standards.


----------



## amoulton (Oct 2, 2015)

My cheese pizza is NOT boring. IT'S CLASSIC and TIMELESS. It's the foundation upon which all other pizzas are built.

If you grill cheese upside down, flat on a pan (underneath bread?) it wouldn't bubble the way it does on a pizza. Please, it's not even in an oven. 100% false equivalency. Especially with no sauce underneath it.

I'm not saying it's my 'go to'. But cheese pizza is valid on it's own, and it has well-earned merits, and it's downright glorious when it's done right.


----------



## VinsCool (Oct 2, 2015)

I've thought that margherita pizza was a timeless classic?


----------



## amoulton (Oct 2, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> I've thought that margherita pizza was a timeless classic?


That definitely falls under the umbrella of 'cheese pizza'


----------



## VinsCool (Oct 2, 2015)

amoulton said:


> That definitely falls under the umbrella of 'cheese pizza'


it has tomatoes on it if I remember correctly. Or am I thinking about something else?


----------



## GhostLatte (Oct 2, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> I'm a huge fan of bacon sausage toping
> 
> This vegan argument offended me


Vegans kill innocent and helpless plants everyday


----------



## amoulton (Oct 2, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> it has tomatoes on it if I remember correctly. Or am I thinking about something else?


It can have tomatoes, but I sort of relegate that to an added texture of the sauce, not a topping in it's own right.


----------



## Foxi4 (Oct 2, 2015)

amoulton said:


> My cheese pizza is NOT boring. IT'S CLASSIC and TIMELESS. It's the foundation upon which all other pizzas are built.
> 
> If you grill cheese upside down, flat on a pan (underneath bread?) it wouldn't bubble the way it does on a pizza. Please, it's not even in an oven. 100% false equivalency. Especially with no sauce underneath it.


...why would you do it in a pan? OVEN TOASTER, SON! THAT'S how you make a good sandwich! 

Seriously though, it might be _"classic, timeless and the foundation upon which all other pizzas are built"_, but it is boring. There's a reason why we build houses on-top of foundations - because living in basements is not preferable. Boring pizza, but hey! It's your pizza.

Anywho, my favourite pizza _(which I failed to mention earlier for some reason)_ is definitely composed of the following:

Pepperoni or salami _(depending on which one's available/nicer at a joint. If I make it myself, it's always salami, preferably spicy)_
Jalapeño peppers
Onions _(if I want to dish out extra, but they're not a 100% necessary)_
Thin, preferably stuffed crust
Plain tomato sauce _(it usually works out better than the "hot" or "mild" varieties - just good 'ol marinara)_
Moderately sprinkled with herbs _(Provence, son!)_
With a side of garlic sauce to break the heat if needs be _(half-cream half-mayo all garlic - that's the way you dunk, son)_
Occasionally I'll experiment with BBQ-style pizza _(chicken on sweet BBQ sauce)_ or a carbonara-style one _(creamy sauce, chicken)_, sometimes I'll sprinkle some mince beef _(BEEFCAAAAKE!)_, I generally like some bacon bits, but I rarely deviate from my personal favourite _too_ much. Experimentation is fine, but don't f*ck with what works too much or you'll end up with a clusterfuck.

Speaking of clusterfuck, the best pizza I've ever had was at Pizza Hut's. We went there with my dad and, as an experiment, we ordered a pizza with *every single meat ingredient they had*, minus all the seafood nonsense. They said that it was _"impossible to put them all over the pizza"_, but they could _"divide it into two sides"_. We agreed. What came back was so f*cking good I don't think it even classified as _"food"_ anymore - it was elevated to Ambrossia territory. All the delicious meat juices created a uniform gravy, mixed in with the tomato sauce beneath them and gave birth to the most savoury thing you could imagine. The dough just barely held it together, but that didn't matter as it soaked in so much flavour that you could eat it by itself. It was... amazing. Only did it once though, as it could kill the lesser man, or even a great man such as myself when abused.


VinsCool said:


> I've thought that margherita pizza was a timeless classic?


It's a timeless classic in the same sense that wheels are a classic in the realm of cars - crust, cheese and sauce are a pre-requisite for something to be called a _"pizza"_, it exists since you need that combination for anything else and it's on menus for the cheapskates and complainers. There's a lot of other timeless classics, like capricciosa, quattro fromaggi, pugliese, funghi etc.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Oct 2, 2015)

I forgot to mention something. It costs about 4 dollars a slice at the Pizza Pizza next to my school, while the competitors who are just local businesses are getting more profit out of the students who pay less to get more


----------



## VinsCool (Oct 2, 2015)

Foxi4 said:


> ...why would you do it in a pan? OVEN TOASTER, SON! THAT'S how you make a good sandwich!
> 
> Seriously though, it might be _"classic, timeless and the foundation upon which all other pizzas are built"_, but it is boring. There's a reason why we build houses on-top of foundations - because living in basements is not preferable. Boring pizza, but hey! It's your pizza.
> 
> ...


Damn you. I want a second dinner now


----------



## UltraHurricane (Oct 2, 2015)

idk about you guys but Little Caesar probably has some of TEH BEST breadsticks/cheese bread out of all the chain places, their pizzas are just ok but at least it's cheap


----------



## The_Meistro (Oct 2, 2015)

No one's ever tried chuckie cheeses pizza? It's not  party till this guys there!


----------



## grossaffe (Oct 2, 2015)

Does anyone have a Jumbo Slice by them?


----------



## Foxi4 (Oct 2, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> Damn you. I want a second dinner now


This is how a _"good time"_ looks like when you pop in to Foxi's for a gaming night:


Spoiler



    
Party Hard! Foodz 4 Gamerz, made custom by Yours Truly!


----------



## The_Meistro (Oct 2, 2015)

What's foxis?


----------



## amoulton (Oct 2, 2015)

toaster oven still doesn't put sauce under the cheese. it still doesn't fuse the cheese to bread that's being baked simultaneously. it's not god damn boring. you don't even like pizza you just like salted meats.


----------



## Foxi4 (Oct 2, 2015)

The_Meistro said:


> What's foxis?


That's... Me. The Pizza Meister. The Lord of the Crusts. The Pizzanator. The... ah, dang it, you get my point.


amoulton said:


> toaster oven still doesn't put sauce under the cheese. it still doesn't fuse the cheese to bread that's being baked simultaneously. it's not god damn boring. *you don't even like pizza you just like salted meats*.


As someone who often bakes his own pizzas, this statement offends me.  I simply think that plain-cheese pizza is only a good idea if you want to cheaply check a joint out _or_ if you want to fill your belly on a tight budget - I draw my enjoyment from putting stuff _onto_ my pizza. Different strokes for different folks.


----------



## VinsCool (Oct 2, 2015)

Foxi4 said:


> This is how a _"good time"_ looks like when you pop in to Foxi's for a gaming night:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


That a nice room! Wow!
My own gaming colections feels small beside of yours


----------



## Foxi4 (Oct 2, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> That a nice room! Wow! My own gaming colections feels small beside of yours


Yeah, I don't currently have access to my collection... It's back at my old place.  I need to get it over here, but mailing it to the UK would be a tad expensive, so getting all my consoles here will be a rather long undertaking involving a whole lot of checked-in luggage, I'm afraid. _*sniffles*_


----------



## amoulton (Oct 2, 2015)

Foxi4 said:


> That's... Me. The Pizza Meister. The Lord of the Crusts. The Pizzanator. The... ah, dang it, you get my point.
> As someone who often bakes his own pizzas, this statement offends me.  I simply think that plain-cheese pizza is only a good idea if you want to cheaply check a joint out _or_ if you want to fill your belly on a tight budget - I draw my enjoyment from putting stuff _onto_ my pizza. Different strokes for different folks.


As somebody who deeply enjoys the sophisticated nuances of a cheese pizza unfettered with flavor-of-the-month toppings- you have offended me repeatedly by dismissing my favorite as categorically boring. It's like saying heterosexuality is boring- it might be a little basic, but it serves it's purpose, and it's often enjoyable.


----------



## Foxi4 (Oct 2, 2015)

amoulton said:


> As somebody who deeply enjoys the sophisticated nuances of a cheese pizza unfettered with flavor-of-the-month toppings- you have offended me repeatedly by dismissing my favorite as categorically boring. It's like saying heterosexuality is boring- it might be a little basic, but it serves it's purpose, and it's often enjoyable.


Well, I do think it's boring. Your favourite pizza is the bare minimum three ingredients that constitute a pizza. I suppose minimalism has its advantages, but I do find that kind of pizza boring, however you want to argument your choice. Chill out, it's all in good spirits anyways - it's just pizza.


----------



## amoulton (Oct 2, 2015)

Foxi4 said:


> Well, I do think it's boring. Your favourite pizza is the bare minimum three ingredients that constitute a pizza. I suppose minimalism has its advantages, but I do find that kind of pizza boring, however you want to argument your choice. Chill out, it's all in good spirits anyways - it's just pizza.


You won't even invite me to your party 

If sauce is only included as a single ingredient- you're obviously overlooking important nuances of skillful pizza making.


----------



## Foxi4 (Oct 2, 2015)

amoulton said:


> You won't even invite me to your party


I WON'T INVITE YOU TO MY PARTY BECAUSE EVEN MOZZARELLA HAS BASIL ON IT! _*Shakes fists angrily*_  Sometimes the cheese needs that extra push of herbs or _something_ to _really_ pop, especially if we're talking about white mozzarella slices which are creamy and can be so easily drowned in the strong, often sour flavour of marinara... IT'S AN ART FORM! 

...
...
...

OKAY, YOU CAN COME, BUT YOU'LL EAT WHATEVER IS SERVED!  _(IT'S GONNA BE SPICY AS F*CK BECAUSE I'M A SPICY SUNOVAGUN! Don't worry, we'll have vodka to flush it all down - defeat the burn... WITH MORE BURN! )

...fine, I'll bake you a small plain cheese, geez. _


----------



## VinsCool (Oct 2, 2015)

Foxi4 said:


> I WON'T INVITE YOU TO MY PARTY BECAUSE EVEN MOZZARELLA HAS BASIL ON IT! _*Shakes fists angrily*_  Sometimes the cheese needs that extra push of herbs or _something_ to _really_ pop, especially if we're talking about white mozarella slices which are creamy and can be so easily drowned in the strong, often sour flavour of marinara... IT'S AN ART FORM!
> 
> ...
> ...
> ...


Hmmmm I want to bake a pizza right now and drink some vodka


----------



## amoulton (Oct 2, 2015)

Foxi4 said:


> I WON'T INVITE YOU TO MY PARTY BECAUSE EVEN MOZZARELLA HAS BASIL ON IT! _*Shakes fists angrily*_  Sometimes the cheese needs that extra push of herbs or _something_ to _really_ pop, especially if we're talking about white mozarella slices which are creamy and can be so easily drowned in the strong, often sour flavour of marinara... IT'S AN ART FORM!
> 
> ...
> ...
> ...


No, I'm talking about low-moisture shredded mozzarella, and if the cheese has the right amount of salt you'll only need basil in the sauce.

Too much sauce- you're done. Too thick crust, game over.

I will say there's plenty of bad cheese pizza out there.


----------



## Foxi4 (Oct 2, 2015)

amoulton said:


> No, I'm talking about low-moisture shredded mozzarella, and if the cheese has the right amount of salt you'll only need basil in the sauce.


Sure thing, that can be arranged.

It'll be a 50/50 mozzarella and mature cheddar mix, maybe 50/25/25 if I have some red leicester or better yet, double gloucester, you'll NEVER find out, muahahahaha!


----------



## amoulton (Oct 2, 2015)

um. like i won't notice the lack of elasticity in the cheddar.


----------



## grossaffe (Oct 2, 2015)

Foxi4 said:


> Well, I do think it's boring. Your favourite pizza is the bare minimum three ingredients that constitute a pizza. I suppose minimalism has its advantages, but I do find that kind of pizza boring, however you want to argument your choice. Chill out, it's all in good spirits anyways - it's just pizza.







It's up to you if you just wanna do the bare minimum, or, uh, like Foxi, for example, has 37 pieces of topping. [...] Now, if you feel the bare minimum is enough, well, okay.  Some people choose to use more, and we encourage that, okay?  You do want to express yourself, don't you?


----------



## Foxi4 (Oct 2, 2015)

amoulton said:


> um. like i won't notice the lack of elasticity in the cheddar.


The mozzarella that's in the mix will provide that - it's a science, a good mix takes a virtuoso! I'll serve you a good multi-cheese yet, a double-blind test never lies! 


grossaffe said:


> It's up to you if you just wanna do the bare minimum, or, uh, like Foxi, for example, has 37 pieces of topping. [...] Now, if you feel the bare minimum is enough, well, okay.  Some people choose to use more, and we encourage that, okay?  You do want to express yourself, don't you?


Oh, the 37 toppings pizza was just a crazy experiment - I limit myself to 3-5 on average, really. And yeah, it's totally up to the individual, I'm just stirring up conversation.


----------



## amoulton (Oct 2, 2015)

Assuming the cheddar had no elasticity (which is untrue) the overall elasticity of the blend would be reduced 50%. I don't want to speak too much to my intimate relationships with a myriad of cheeses- but I'd be aware that something was up.


----------



## endoverend (Oct 2, 2015)

If anyone's ever tried pineapple and canadian bacon (ham) it's insanely good.


----------



## amoulton (Oct 2, 2015)

endoverend said:


> If anyone's ever tried pineapple and canadian bacon (ham) it's insanely good.


That's the only thing I really like at Domino's- on a thin crust.


----------



## endoverend (Oct 2, 2015)

amoulton said:


> That's the only thing I really like at Domino's- on a thin crust.


Yeah, being from the place thin crust was supposedly invented definitely increases my opinion of it. What you described (except from a local place) is my dream pizza.


----------



## Foxi4 (Oct 2, 2015)

endoverend said:


> If anyone's ever tried pineapple and canadian bacon (ham) it's insanely good.


I've never tried Canadian bacon, I don't think - I have ventured into the realm of pineapple pizza though and I quite enjoy that topping if accompanied by ham, preferably smoked. The two just go together in my head - the tangyness of the pineapple and the savouryness of the ham. I suppose that's why it's a typical Hawaiian - the combination definitely works. I expect the pizza you describe to taste similarly.


----------



## EMP Knightmare (Oct 2, 2015)

Bacon, Ham, Pineapple anything else is fawking wrong


----------



## HaloEffect17 (Oct 2, 2015)

Didn't scroll through all the posts in this thread, so not sure if someone mentioned it.  But Boston Pizza, anyone?


----------



## Lucifer666 (Oct 2, 2015)

Pizza Express, Freedom Pizza, and some local ones

But yeah Freedom Pizza is great cos the stuff's pretty healthy, you don't feel guilty at all


----------



## The Catboy (Oct 2, 2015)

Anything, but Papa John's, I have issues with their business practices that I don't support.


----------



## FAST6191 (Oct 2, 2015)

I would complain about the unlicensed GBAchef but this is only pizza, and US centric bought pizza at that, so barely counts as food -- the toppings at least should provide some nutrition.

Anyway I can not eat tomatoes so that is not so bad. If I am buying pizza that pretty much leaves me with garlic sauce or nothing. That is OK though as garlic sauce is delicious, I imagine it makes me unpleasant to know the next day but that is OK as I do not care. Whatever that one in the US where they make the pizza and you take it home to cook did well though.

Best pizza then.
My mum's kitchen.
Proper dough, rolled properly. You may enjoy stuffed crust or a ring of cheese rolled into the edge but that is not pizza in the same way no toppings means you have not got pizza. I will cause a proper ruction though and say it is possible to have a pizza base without yeast. On thinness some seem to think that it needs to be so thin that you wonder if you were not given some toppings on that little foam base you get when you buy it in. This is not necessary, though "deep dish" is an abomination.
Sauce that does not leave the appropriate music Machine Gun by Jimi Hendrix and Ring of Fire. In this case the tomatoes are swapped for blended bell peppers, some chillies and whatever else you like in pizza sauce as far as herbs go. They tell me tomatoes were brought back from the Americas as well as tobacco, with my magic time machine I think I would still make the former go extinct first.
Cheese that counts as cheese, hard to do in the US I know.
Toppings. It is not impossible for a tasty vegetarian topping to exist, just very difficult (it usually involves chillies, more cheese, peppers and other things with some taste) and almost invariably improved by almost anything that once had a pulse, note that this is different to something that once was a pulse. As mentioned though base+sauce+cheese is not pizza, it might be tasty, to you, in its own right to you but it is not pizza.

In the absence of my mum's gaff providing pizza then there used to be a little old Italian guy down the road. He did things properly, sadly he never wanted to deliver and third party delivery was on a hiatus at this point in life so he is gone now.



Foxi4 said:


> A plain cheese pizza is a necessary evil for poor students, not the go-to choice


Poor students that do not know how to cook -- takeout or frozen pizza costs a fortune around here and even if you buy in a pizza base (which are actually edible) or promote a naan bread, garlic flatbread or something similar to pizza status it is still probably cheaper and I am sure I do not have to sell you on the end results.



grossaffe said:


> Does anyone have a Jumbo Slice by them?


No, pizza comes in round or square form. I eat the lot. The only thing that would go against my sensibilities more would be to eat it with a knife and fork.


----------



## amoulton (Oct 4, 2015)

FAST6191 said:


> As mentioned though base+sauce+cheese is not pizza, it might be tasty, to you, in its own right to you but it is not pizza.


GFY
talking about abominations, then blending bell peppers...


----------

